
Ask HN: Non tech companies that are transparent? - bitesociety
In tech we have several active companies (eg Buffer) that are quite transparent when it comes to revenues, costs, underlying processes etc<p>Does that exist in other industries, eg food etc? Or is it a peculiarity to software &#x2F; tech
======
simplecomplex
Many companies that are open to investment, such as most publically traded
companies, produce quarterly reports for shareholders.

I think the reason you see this in SaaS is that it’s a marketing tactic.
There’s an overlap between their customers and software developers or online
marketers.

